# What the raptors have to do to stop Carter?



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Read my signature..

Carter was pretty happy and pumped up after the win over Chicago...That smile doesn't look too good for the raps....ANY SUGGESTION?...I believe there is none cause when this guy mind is set on something there is NOBODY, NO PLAYER, NO COACH, NO TEAM in this league that can stop him. He wanted the 6th seed and he got that almost recording 2 triple double over their LAST TWO MUST WIN GAMES..

This playoffs match-up is going to be really interesting!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

agreed: Playoff game will be huge
disagree: No player, coach or team can stop him ... lol. You sure you are 20?

anywhoo, I expect Mo Pete to take care of VC, he does a pretty good job although I expect VC to crank up a notch in the Playoffs. I will be looking forward to AP guarding VC. We'll see if he can really make a name for himself as the team's stopper.

VC is on fire. the last few games were huge. To be honest, I'm concerned. I cant' wait to watch this!!!!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't worry about my age......I'm pretty sure because you're talking to a longtime VC fan. From watching Mo Pete this season he's not as good defenively as before, and even then Carter still lit 'em up. AP might do a solid job since he's better than mo defensively, but a motivated Vince will be too hard to stop.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Its going to be tough for the Raptors. I'm alittle concerned that the Nets might be able to take us in this series. Vince/Kidd/Jefferson all have good playoffs experience and will know how to get it done. Most of the Raptors are fresh in the playoffs. Don't get me wrong, ima huge Raptors fan, just because i dont post much here does not mean I'm not. I would like to see Mo.pete step up for us and AP. Sam should go with the line-up of TJ Ford, Mo.Pete,AP, Bosh, and Rasho. Give us some experienced players and have Dixon as our 6th to give us some boost, followed by Jose, Andrea, Hump. for defense purposes and rebounds. That should be the main rotation who gets the majority of the minutes. Mo.Pete should be able to keep up with Vince, because Vince will have a lot to prove when he comes back to Toronto. LETS GO RAPTORSSSSSSS


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Graham will take hump's spot in the rotation unless smitch goes into a 10 man rotation which is not popular in the playoff.

Honestly, I am more worried about coaching than the players. This is a rookie coach in terms of playoffs, I know he has done great in the reg season ... but I'm concerned about the post season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The fans just need to boo him like crazy and he'll be missing shots left and right


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Until tonight's win against Chicago, the last win against a quality opponent for the Nets was Washington a month and half ago. The stakes have been high the last few games for VC, but that was against a chain of opponents that are either beat up or are playing for pingpong balls.

The Raptors are not happy that they have to play a harder opponent than Washington, but that still doesn't take away the fact that they are a much better team than the Nets. Instead of worrying about how to stop VC(which is not all that difficult considering the matchups), Nets should be worried about how to stop pretty much the entire team of the Raptors. You guys really believe that RJ and Collins can stop Bosh in a 7 game series? Can your 2nd unit match Raptors' 2nd unit? Can your PGs catchup to the speed of Ford and Calderon? Can your zone defense stop Raptors' shooters?

I cannot wait for this series to start.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> The fans just need to boo him like crazy and he'll be missing shots left and right


That only worked this season. Will it still effect him in this playoffs series or would he go crazy like last year?

These questions will be answered this weekened...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

here's a question what do the Nets have to do to stop Bosh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

apparently, they have jason the "bosh stopper"collins
...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

madman said:


> here's a question what do the Nets have to do to stop Bosh


I think the NETS board are discussing that...but they'll tell you that Mikkie and Collins would do just fine, even stick RJ in there. Who can argue against that though when BOSH has averaged 16 or so points against them this season and for majority of the games was a none-factor.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

To stop carter you just gotta get Hump to knock him on his *** one time when he goes up for a layup


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

Have Nav Bhatia make some moves on VC's mom


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

couldn't toronto just let VC go for 40 each game and shut down the other players? collins have no offense. J-kidd isn't scoring as much the last few games. Maybe instead of Mo, we can put parker on Carter. I think Parker is better defensive player than Mo


----------



## NJkidd356 (Jun 29, 2006)

as a nets fan, honestly ur best bet it to let VC do his thing and concentrate on guys like Boki Nachbar, Mikki Moore, Marcus and Boone, and of course JKidd. These guys have been playing out of there minds because other teams have put too much attention to Carter. I see this series as being a third point duel def. Moore is too weak to cover Bosh but Collins is a very solid defensive presence (but a terrible offensive player and rebounder). should be a great series as I see u guys winning in 7 or us in 6?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Couldnt you just boo him and have one guy give him a hard foul? Then he'll go into his "Poor me, life sucks, I hate myself" modes and on the next play act like he broke his ankle. Then for two seconds he'll try to act like he has a heart and is trying to tough through it, although in reality there is no injury at all.

Couldnt the Raps just do that?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I think the NETS board are discussing that...but they'll tell you that Mikkie and Collins would do just fine, even stick RJ in there. *Who can argue against that though when BOSH has averaged 16 or so points against them this season and for majority of the games was a none-factor.*


Thats true, to tell you the truth, I think I'm more concerned with Ford being too quick for Kidd. Although Kidd is a good defender he seams to struggle a bit with the quicker guys. As for Bosh we have a couple options, Moore, Collins, Boone, Robinson, RJ or even Wright. All in all it has the makings of a great series.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

With the Nets you have to limit their transition game. That's what got them going last night agains CHI. That means somehow slowing JKidd down before he gets his momentum going toward halfcourt. Ford and Calderon especially have to take good shots and not start the NJ break with bad ones. Keep turnovers low.

With VC, he has never responded well to a hard double team as soon as he catches the ball. Remember how the Knicks totally shut him down in the playoffs? He gives up the ball too easily and you can make him a passive player. Make him work hard to get the ball back.

Keep VC off the foul line and he will be an inefficient scorer. That's his history. Make him take his 22 shots to get his 25 points and he isn't really a factor. He goes cold for stretches and we have to build leads in those times.

Offensively the Raps need to attack the rim more. Use Rasho and Bosh down low. Use Bargs at the elbow if they try to guard him with a small, or at the 3pt line if they put a big on him. Get into the bonus early and shoot 30 FT's per game and we win. Parker can attack RJ or VC off the dribble and perhaps get them in foul trouble.

The only thing that worries me is how badly the Raps are stumbling lately. We haven't had any kind of consistent rotation and our team D is suffering because of it. And our shooting has gone cold lately with MoP, Dix struggling and Bargnani not playing. And will TJ try to do too much?

Another risk is Sam limiting the bench minutes too much. He can get tight in big games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Read my signature..
> 
> Carter was pretty happy and pumped up after the win over Chicago...That smile doesn't look too good for the raps....ANY SUGGESTION?...I believe there is none cause when this guy mind is set on something there is NOBODY, NO PLAYER, NO COACH, NO TEAM in this league that can stop him. He wanted the 6th seed and he got that almost recording 2 triple double over their LAST TWO MUST WIN GAMES..
> 
> This playoffs match-up is going to be really interesting!!!!


How to stop Vince. Basketball is played at two ends of the court... he can abuse us at one end, and we abuse him on the other while he focuses on stat whoring.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think that VC is going to do his thing, score points. I agree with a previous post in letting Vince do his thing for the most part, and concentrate on stopping Kidd or Jefferson from beating us. Excited to see what Parker can do against Carter, I don't see Mo checking him much this series between the hyper extended knee and his lack of PT.

The nets are going to throw all of their "B" talent at Bosh. 6 fouls each for Moore, Collins, Boone, Robinson, and RJ. thank god bosh can sink his free throws. RJ is the only player i see bosh having trouble with. he doesn't post up well against smaller defenders.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

ZÆ said:


> Thats true, to tell you the truth, I think I'm more concerned with Ford being too quick for Kidd. Although Kidd is a good defender he seams to struggle a bit with the quicker guys. As for Bosh we have a couple options, Moore, Collins, Boone, Robinson, RJ or even Wright. All in all it has the makings of a great series.


You better not rely on regular season stats to stop Bosh. He's taken his play to another level in the last month or two and to be perfectly honest, he is going to destroy the nets frontcourt. 

Just like we can't say, so what let vince get the 20 a game he averaged against us this regular season. 

Regular season means nothing now.

We need to play vince physical and not let him get in a rhythm.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

you mean foul vince hard while attempting a dunk like what garbajosa did to al jefferson?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I've said it before--if this series is Vince Carter vs. the Raptors, we will cruise.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

If the Nets big men don't play Nagni of Bosh up tight...watch out. Also for the guy who said no player or coach can stop Vince? Kobe owns & has owned him...at BOTH ends of the court.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I've said it before--if this series is Vince Carter vs. the Raptors, we will cruise.


i agree speeds, someone else is going to have to put the Nets over the edge to take this series in 7. i'm much more confident in the pieces we have in place around Bosh, than the Nets have around VC.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

jirohkanzaki said:


> you mean foul vince hard while attempting a dunk like what garbajosa did to al jefferson?


classy. i hope none of your players try to take a step, like kristic did.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

crimedog said:


> classy. i hope none of your players try to take a step, like kristic did.


you r the one suggesting using physical defense on someone that might lead to an injury instead of just playing raptors' game...no one on the nets board r suggesting hitting bargnani in the abdominal area to make him think twice of mixing it up inside...krstic didn't get hurt fouling someone hard in the air...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> How to stop Vince. Basketball is played at two ends of the court... he can abuse us at one end, and we abuse him on the other while he focuses on stat whoring.


Thats a pretty good point.

Make him play defense and get him in foul trouble. By that, i don't mean for AP and Mo to be taking jumpers all game long rather be aggressive in taking it to the hole. [email protected] whoring...:biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jirohkanzaki said:


> you r the one suggesting using physical defense on someone that might lead to an injury instead of just playing raptors' game...no one on the nets board r suggesting hitting bargnani in the abdominal area to make him think twice of mixing it up inside...krstic didn't get hurt fouling someone hard in the air...



Garbo was trying to give a hard foul?


damn, I'm learning more and more about my raps every day from nets fans. I thank you Nets fans!!! What would I do without you?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^ 

i don't see anything wrong with a hard foul around the rim. if you are going to foul someone close to the bucket, make sure they don't sink it, which is what garbo was trying to do.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

about the hard fouling:

we'll see if the raptors know how to play playoff basketball or if they are soft. i mean, we've never seen these guys in play a game in the REAL season, so lets see how they react. we know the nets can grind it out and dish it out, but toronto really has to prove that


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

jirohkanzaki said:


> you mean foul vince hard while attempting a dunk like what garbajosa did to al jefferson?


wow, that was a very low blow. As much as I hate VC, I wouldn't want something as horrible as this happen to anyone. It wasn't even a foul, he was just injured. 

If you have nothing intelligent to say, go back to your Nets board.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Carter doesn't concern me. Three things I'm worried about with the Nets: Mikki Moore crashing the offensive glass and getting easy dunks off of drive-and-dump plays, Nachbar taking open threes in the corner from the same type of play, and Jason Kidd running the break when the Raps transition defence has been an issue this year.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

No one can't stop Carter, he's going to be a monster in this series. Even if you double team him he will burn you because he will find the open man, which could be Jefferson or Kidd, and those guys can make open shots. Carter has been the hottest player in the last two weeks, and I don't think he's going to slow down, especially that this is the playoffs and it's against his former team the Raptors. But hopefully they can contain him.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the raptors will stop VC, the real question is what will the nets have to do to stop CB4.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> wow, that was a very low blow. As much as I hate VC, I wouldn't want something as horrible as this happen to anyone. It wasn't even a foul, he was just injured.
> 
> If you have nothing intelligent to say, go back to your Nets board.


yet all raps fans are advocating fouling vince hard when he takes it inside which can injure a player when you have witnessed what that can lead to when garbajosa attempted it...and garbajosa didn't even foul jefferson? and you think you're talking intelligently?


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> ^^
> 
> i don't see anything wrong with a hard foul around the rim. if you are going to foul someone close to the bucket, make sure they don't sink it, which is what garbo was trying to do.


you r right, he gave a hard foul and got the worse end of it...


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

To stop Carter, all you have to do is be very physical with him. So no easy layup, no and 1's, no dunks. After picking himself up from the floor several times, VC will start shooting fadeaways. I saw one game several weeks ago where the Knicks kept sending Lebron to the floor any time he drove to the net. Needless to say, Lebron became jump shooter the rest of the game. So Basically, don't be afraid of giving hard foul, just don't do anything dirty.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Have Slokar matchup with vc in game 1. Right off the tip punch him right between the eyes.. carter would probably retire, say he torn his ACL on the fall to the ground or something.

And Garbo never even fouled Al, he went to block him. So how is that dirty? I'm glad he tried to block it.. no need in giving up an open dunk. The guy has heart, more than I can say about any player on the nets team. 

From what has been said, Kidd is no stranger to a hard foul... on his wife.. lol


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Mikki Moore and Boki Nachbar.. speedy already touched on it.. Mikki will bury a open J like a good 80% of the time.. i never remember this guy being this good before! Nachbar is just outplaying jefferson right now.. not good!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

This is gonna be a fun series. Our guys seem motavated.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> yet all raps fans are advocating fouling vince hard when he takes it inside which can injure a player when you have witnessed what that can lead to when garbajosa attempted it...and garbajosa didn't even foul jefferson? and you think you're talking intelligently?


All Raps fans?

Please try not to generalize when coming on our board.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

dirtybird said:


> To stop Carter, all you have to do is be very physical with him. So no easy layup, no and 1's, no dunks. After picking himself up from the floor several times, VC will start shooting fadeaways. I saw one game several weeks ago where the Knicks kept sending Lebron to the floor any time he drove to the net. Needless to say, Lebron became jump shooter the rest of the game. So Basically, don't be afraid of giving hard foul, just don't do anything dirty.


if garbo's attempt is an indication of how the raps play physical then we have no problem.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> if garbo's attempt is an indication of how the raps play physical then we have no problem.


Ask Reggie Evans about Rasho's physical play.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

shookem said:


> Ask Reggie Evans about Rasho's physical play.


hey i didn't start all this crap about sending someone to the floor everytime he goes inside...i am hoping for an exciting, hard fought series and not a boxing match or a free-throw shooting contest...good luck to both teams...:cheers:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

jirohkanzaki said:


> hey i didn't start all this crap about sending someone to the floor everytime he goes inside...i am hoping for an exciting, hard fought series and not a boxing match or a free-throw shooting contest...good luck to both teams...:cheers:


Are you under the impression that every time a Raptor fouled someone this year they broke their ankle? We're not talking about hurting vince, we're talking about not letting him get dunks or and-1s. With an explosive player, especially one who is inclined to stop going to the hoop for periods of time, you can't let them get to the net unimpeded. Sorry if you think that we deserve a season ending injury every time we foul vince...but that will be a key for us. 

By the way, garbajosa's foul wasn't even hard...it was an ill-advised hustle attempt to get back on a fast break. I don't think Al Jefferson even felt him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

jirohkanzaki said:


> you r right, he gave a hard foul and got the worse end of it...


What the hell are you talking about? ... he was chasing him down jumped and landed awkwardly, barely touched him.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

is Garbo out for the series?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

jerkstore said:


> is Garbo out for the series?


out 6 months.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

jerkstore said:


> is Garbo out for the series?


he's done for the season, broken tibia


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

match ups

Ford, Calderon vs Kidd, Williams
Parker Peterson vs Carter, Wright
Graham, Peterson vs RJ, Nachbar
Bosh vs Moore, Boone
Nesterovic, Humphries vs Collins Boone


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

cant really stop him, just contain him to his 20 pts per and shut down the others. other than that, force him to be a jump shooter and hope he hits a cold streak. whatever you do, dont let him dribble-drive to set up the rest of his team. as well: no lay-ups


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I like what Mitchell said today.



> "It's time for the city to let it go," Mitchell said Friday. "This is a new team. We won the Atlantic Division. (The fans) have got a team that represents the city of Toronto that they're proud of.
> 
> "The divorce has been two and a half years," he said. "Let it go. We let it go the day the trade happened."
> "You should boo the whole opposing team, whoever we play," he said. "We're at home. That's what home is about, booing the opposing team. I wouldn't aim my boos at one person. If you're going to boo, boo them all."


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> I like what Mitchell said today.


F that...we're booing vince.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

crimedog said:


> F that...we're booing vince.


Your choice if you want to live in the past.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> I like what Mitchell said today.


It's not like this market hasn't embraced the current version of the Raps... Vince is just a bonus.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> Your choice if you want to live in the past.


So if were living in the past, why is there more enthusiasm, and greater attendance in Toronto, even when Vince does not play. the in New Jersey.

I think it's swell that a fan in a notoriously quiet arena with suspect attendance (and alot of "no shows" cough fans in empty seats), calls out our fans.

Don't take this the wrong way.... your probably individually as great as any fan here. But with the enthusiasm in the city, even before the VC series, it is clear this market is not living in the past.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> Your choice if you want to live in the past.


thank you...i will.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So if were living in the past, why is there more enthusiasm, and greater attendance in Toronto, even when Vince does not play. the in New Jersey.
> 
> I think it's swell that a fan in a notoriously quiet arena with suspect attendance (and alot of "no shows" cough fans in empty seats), calls out our fans.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way.... your probably individually as great as any fan here. But with the enthusiasm in the city, even before the VC series, it is clear this market is not living in the past.


How am I calling out the fans here? I am just telling the truth. Anti-Vince t-shirts, banners, cartoons, front-page stories, photoshopped images and so on. Is this ever going to stop or in 7-8 years when Vince is close to retirement, he'll still get booed by the fans? I personally think this is too old to be an issue but I guess it isn't. This is why I liked Mitchell's comments. He's suggesting that the city take the high road. Bosh, for example, always makes it a point to recall what Vince has done for the franchise. 

And all this has nothing to do with me being a Nets fan.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sam is right, time to let it go but that seems impossible.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> How am I calling out the fans here? I am just telling the truth. Anti-Vince t-shirts, banners, cartoons, front-page stories, photoshopped images and so on. Is this ever going to stop or in 7-8 years when Vince is close to retirement, he'll still get booed by the fans? I personally think this is too old to be an issue but I guess it isn't. This is why I liked Mitchell's comments. He's suggesting that the city take the high road. Bosh, for example, always makes it a point to recall what Vince has done for the franchise.
> 
> And all this has nothing to do with me being a Nets fan.


i think in time the "hate" for Vince will subside into respect, or at least i hope it does...i mean, as long as Vince plays against us, there will be fans that will say "Vince sucks" just because hes had a history with our team and hes on the opposition, but eventually, i hope Raptor fans begin to just appreciate what he did for Toronto and leave it in the past...however, the majority of fans who attend games arent necessarily hardcore fans but more of a bandwagonner/uninformed fan (at least thats what ive gathered whenever ive reached the ACC) so i doubt we'll see any of that anytime soon...

another thought: although i do understand the feelings towards Vince, today we have a better product and one that will serve us well for the next 10 years...

question: would Chris Bosh emerge as a locker room leader today with VC still in Toronto? most likely not. so although Vince left the team in less than favorable terms, his departure helped begin a new chapter for an era of Raptors basketball that is extremely promising. i think if Vince could have done it all over again, he wouldnt have taken some of the steps that he did take (ie/ not going public with his trade demands), but thats in the past - stop looking there because you wont appreciate today and you wont see the future.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> i think in time the "hate" for Vince will subside into respect, or at least i hope it does...i mean, as long as Vince plays against us, there will be fans that will say "Vince sucks" just because hes had a history with our team and hes on the opposition, but eventually, i hope Raptor fans begin to just appreciate what he did for Toronto and leave it in the past...however, the majority of fans who attend games arent necessarily hardcore fans but more of a bandwagonner/uninformed fan (at least thats what ive gathered whenever ive reached the ACC) so i doubt we'll see any of that anytime soon...


Turn the score on right now and tell me that hardcore raptors fans aren't out at the ACC. 

Granted, the sideprimes might be filled with corporate types, but I don't think you can say they aren't real fans. And the rest of the building is full of the real deal.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

crimedog said:


> Turn the score on right now and tell me that hardcore raptors fans aren't out at the ACC.
> 
> Granted, the sideprimes might be filled with corporate types, but I don't think you can say they aren't real fans. And the rest of the building is full of the real deal.


believe me, in the GTA, there are a number of bandwagoners...that sea of red is easy to create when they hand out red t-shirts for free...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> believe me, in the GTA, there are a number of bandwagoners...that sea of red is easy to create when they hand out red t-shirts for free...


I've been to 7 or 8 games this year...I'm not talking about the sea of red


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Not happy with the refs so far...

Garbage foul calls on Bosh and the travel call on Bargs? 

Then all the no-calls (has Jersey even had a foul yet???) on their guys when we get fouled!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

BTW why are we having a sea of RED? Our home colour is white, and it certainly looks stupid that our fans are wearing the colour of the Nets...

Sheesh what a mess up that was!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> BTW why are we having a sea of RED? Our home colour is white, and it certainly looks stupid that our fans are wearing the colour of the Nets...
> 
> Sheesh what a mess up that was!


lol...we're trying to be "unique"...Miami played out the white last year so we go with red i suppose

i always thought that when we had purple and red as our colors that a sea of purple would look good on television...


----------

